# random



## basurero

_hola a todos, ¿cómo puedo decir en español 'random'?, como por ejemplo cualquier persona desconocida. ¿Hay una palabra familiar que usarían los jovenes como en inglés?

 gracias 
_


----------



## palomdra

A ver, random puede ser aleatorio, al azar, pero no entiendo lo de los jóvenes, quizás es un significado que no conozco...


----------



## basurero

in inglés es argot (?) para una persona desconocida. ¿Podría decir 'un desconocido'?


----------



## el_novato

basurero said:
			
		

> _hola a todos, ¿cómo puedo decir en español 'random'?, como por ejemplo cualquier persona desconocida. ¿Hay una palabra familiar que usarían los jovenes como en inglés?
> 
> gracias
> _



Tomando tu ejemplo; tendremos que esperar a un joven para que lo conteste.  Lo usual es desconocido, un fulano, mengano, etc.  

Bueno, esperemos a los chavos.


----------



## palomdra

Un desconocido es correcto, pero en español no es argot. ¿Cómo se usa en inglés? ¿Se dice "that bloke is a random"??


----------



## basurero

palomdra said:
			
		

> Un desconocido es correcto, pero en español no es argot. ¿Cómo se usa en inglés? ¿Se dice "that bloke is a random"??


 _
  Hey Thanks! 
 Yeh in English you use it to refer to just any random person eg "lets go somewhere else, there are too many randoms around here" or "yesterday some random bumped into me" etc.

 también he encontrado esta expresión 'fulano, zutano y mengano' y no estoy muy seguro lo que significa. la definición es 'Tom, Dick and Harry' pero nunca antes he oído esto en mi vida. ¿me puedes ayudar?

 Gracias 
_


----------



## palomdra

Lo usamos para referirnos a tres personas cualquiera. Por ejemplo. No debe importarte si fulanita se mete con tu vestido o si menganita critica tu peinado, estás guapísima.


----------



## hoogiesgirl

A mí se me ocurre "un tipo", refiriéndote a una persona cualquiera, por ejemplo "me choqué con un tipo en la calle". Si hablamos de una expresión utilizada por los jóvenes, te diría "un pavo", yo lo he oído muchas veces... "estaba esperando para comprar las entradas del cine, cuando vino un pavo y me dijo que ya no quedaban"... yo lo utilizo a veces, pero hay que saber perfectamente cómo hacerlo...


----------



## basurero

_Hmmm that is interesting, thanks a lot!_


----------



## basurero

hoogiesgirl said:
			
		

> A mí se me ocurre "un tipo", refiriéndote a una persona cualquiera, por ejemplo "me choqué con un tipo en la calle". Si hablamos de una expresión utilizada por los jóvenes, te diría "un pavo", yo lo he oído muchas veces... "estaba esperando para comprar las entradas del cine, cuando vino un pavo y me dijo que ya no quedaban"... yo lo utilizo a veces, pero hay que saber perfectamente cómo hacerlo...


 
_¿'Pavo' es argot? _


----------



## hoogiesgirl

Sí, es argot


----------



## belén

Otras palabras de argot como "pavo": 

Pollo (España)
Menda (España)
Pibe (Argentina originalmente, aunque lo escucho mucho en España)
Mina (Argentina - mujer)


----------



## basurero

thanks you guys, thats a great help


----------



## funnydeal

hoogiesgirl said:
			
		

> A mí se me ocurre "un tipo", refiriéndote a una persona cualquiera, por ejemplo "me choqué con un tipo en la calle". Si hablamos de una expresión utilizada por los jóvenes, te diría "un pavo", yo lo he oído muchas veces... "estaba esperando para comprar las entradas del cine, cuando vino un pavo y me dijo que ya no quedaban"... yo lo utilizo a veces, pero hay que saber perfectamente cómo hacerlo...




Yo también utilizaría "tipo"


----------



## el_novato

Tipo  es lo mas usual para este contexto.  Muy buena sugerencia.


----------



## theinterpreter

RAMDOM = al azar o aleatoreamente
dick , tom and harry = fulano, sutano y mengano.

that's  easy!


----------



## benlieb

For the record, I've never heard of this use of "random" as a noun. Must be aussi or british.


----------



## sergio11

"Pavo" es un término despectivo, que significa tonto, necio, ingenuo, estúpido, etc. Yo no la usaría con el sentido de "random." Quizá prefiriera decir un desconocido, o un cualquiera. En este momento no se me ocurre una traducción más exacta.


----------



## belén

sergio11 said:
			
		

> "Pavo" es un término despectivo, que significa tonto, necio, ingenuo, estúpido, etc. Yo no la usaría con el sentido de "random." Quizá prefiriera decir un desconocido, o un cualquiera. En este momento no se me ocurre una traducción más exacta.



Depende de en que país...
En España "un pavo" no es un término despectivo, como se ha dicho antes, es una manera de decir "un tipo" en un argot más juvenil...
De todos modos, sí que es verdad que depende del contexto y la entonación, se puede usar "pavo" como insulto leve.


Ay no seas pavo y ve a hablarle a la chica esa que te está comiendo con los ojos...


----------



## Artrella

Sí, en realidad acá en Argentina, "pavo" o "pavote" es como decir "tonto", no es despectivo...

Acá podemos decir "tipo" "tipa" "pibe" "piba" "mina" "flaco" "flaca"


Juan vino con un _flaco_ al que no conozco.

Che, _flaco_!! Me podés decir dónde queda la calle San Martín??

ME encontré con un_ flaco _ en la calle ....

La _mina_ que me atendió en la farmacia....

El _tipo_ del banco....

*Pibe y piba*>>> para gente joven, lo mismo que flaco y flaca.

*Mina, tipo y tipa* >>> para cualquier edad

Ahora muchos pibes dicen "chabón" o "chabona" >> pero es medio medio...
muy coloquial....


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, en realidad acá en Argentina, "pavo" o "pavote" es como decir "tonto", no es despectivo...
> 
> Acá podemos decir "tipo" "tipa" "pibe" "piba" "mina" "flaco" "flaca"
> 
> 
> Juan vino con un _flaco_ al que no conozco.
> 
> Che, _flaco_!! Me podés decir dónde queda la calle San Martín??
> 
> ME encontré con un_ flaco _ en la calle ....
> 
> La _mina_ que me atendió en la farmacia....
> 
> El _tipo_ del banco....
> 
> *Pibe y piba*>>> para gente joven, lo mismo que flaco y flaca.
> 
> *Mina, tipo y tipa* >>> para cualquier edad
> 
> Ahora muchos pibes dicen "chabón" o "chabona" >> pero es medio medio...
> muy coloquial....



Por ejemplo, esta flaca es una enciclopedia andante...


----------



## sergio11

Es muy interesante que Belén use "pavo" como un "insulto leve" y Artrella diga que significa "tonto" y ambas nieguen que sea despectivo.  Así que insultar a una persona y llamarla tonta no es despectivo.  ¿Es un elogio, quizá?  Siempre se aprende algo nuevo...


----------



## vic_us

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Es muy interesante que Belén use "pavo" como un "insulto leve" y Artrella diga que significa "tonto" y ambas nieguen que sea despectivo. Así que insultar a una persona y llamarla tonta no es despectivo. ¿Es un elogio, quizá? Siempre se aprende algo nuevo...



En Argentina, en una escala de 1 a 10 (donde 1 no es un insulto y 10 el máximo insulto), la expresión "Che, no seas pavo o pavote" se llevaría un 2. En Argentina, por ejemplo, se denomina a la adolescencia la "edad del pavo". ¿Se entiende?


----------



## sergio11

Sí, se entiende, vic_us.  Entiendo perfectamente que no es un insulto mayúsculo, pero tampoco es un elogio.  La adolescencia se llama "la edad del pavo" no sólo en la Argentina: está en los diccionarios españoles, incluso en la RAE.  La expresión no es una alabanza de los adolescentes; significa que a esa edad los adolescentes son tontos, bobos, atolondrados, tímidos y carentes de aplomo.


----------



## Marc1

Un debate interesante.

Solo falta un comentario.

El término "random" para referirise a un "fulano" es tan descolgado que no merece debate alguno, sería como hacer un profundo debate acerca del término "ranfañuso" o tal vez "cachiludo". Las guasadas y las pavadas que se inventan los chochamus de la yeca no merecen tanto debate.  

En cuanto a "pavo" como insulto, es el tono que hace la música. No creo que se pueda asignar el grado de insulto en una escala de 1 - 10 como propuso alguien, sin escuchar el contexto y el tono usado, y sin saber a quien fue dirigido.


----------



## Artrella

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Un debate interesante.
> 
> Solo falta un comentario.
> 
> El término "random" para referirise a un "fulano" es tan descolgado que no merece debate alguno, sería como hacer un profundo debate acerca del término "ranfañuso" o tal vez "cachiludo".* Las guasadas y las pavadas que se inventan los chochamus de la yeca no merecen tanto debate. *
> 
> En cuanto a "pavo" como insulto, es el tono que hace la música. No creo que se pueda asignar el grado de insulto en una escala de 1 - 10 como propuso alguien, sin escuchar el contexto y el tono usado, y sin saber a quien fue dirigido.




Marc1!! Estas cadenas no serían tan buenas sin tus comentarios.  Grande!!

Me hacés reír un montón!!!


----------



## vic_us

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Sí, se entiende, vic_us. Entiendo perfectamente que no es un insulto mayúsculo, pero tampoco es un elogio. La adolescencia se llama "la edad del pavo" no sólo en la Argentina: está en los diccionarios españoles, incluso en la RAE. La expresión no es una alabanza de los adolescentes; significa que a esa edad los adolescentes son tontos, bobos, atolondrados, tímidos y carentes de aplomo.



Convengamos en que los adolescentes no son tontos o bobos en términos absolutos sino temporales. Aunque se dice que algunas personas entran en la adolescencia y nunca salen de ella. ¿Coincidimos? Ahí es cuando te convertís en tonto o bobo profesional.


----------



## zeppo

basurero said:
			
		

> __
> _Hey Thanks! _
> _Yeh in English you use it to refer to just any random person eg "lets go somewhere else, there are too many randoms around here" or "yesterday some random bumped into me" etc._


 
I'm guessing it is a colloquialism unique to Australia (and maybe Kiwis?), in which case would make it unlikely to be used in Spanish speaking countries. I've never heard it in the USA, unless it is something that is just catching on. Any Brits or Canadians out there heard of this use?

Has this use always been common in Australia, or is it a part of the current "hip" speech (that is, nothing you would have heard 15 years ago)?


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> Convengamos en que los adolescentes no son tontos o bobos en términos absolutos sino temporales. Aunque se dice que algunas personas entran en la adolescencia y nunca salen de ella. ¿Coincidimos? Ahí es cuando te convertís en tonto o bobo profesional.





Cómo hacés vic_us??? Se te ocurren todas las respuestas!!! Grande Boquita!!


----------



## rainy7

zeppo said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it is a colloquialism unique to Australia (and maybe Kiwis?), in which case would make it unlikely to be used in Spanish speaking countries. I've never heard it in the USA, unless it is something that is just catching on. Any Brits or Canadians out there heard of this use?



I've never heard "random" used that way here in the UK either, so possibly it's unique to Australia (and New Zealand), as mentioned above.


----------



## Edwin

zeppo said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it is a colloquialism unique to Australia (and maybe Kiwis?), in which case would make it unlikely to be used in Spanish speaking countries. I've never heard it in the USA, unless it is something that is just catching on. Any Brits or Canadians out there heard of this use?
> 
> Has this use always been common in Australia, or is it a part of the current "hip" speech (that is, nothing you would have heard 15 years ago)?



I haven't heard ''random'' used this way either. However, I do recall quite a few years ago having a student sign himself ''random troll'' as a joke. And this was before the advent of the internet and the coming of the trolls who like to cause trouble in various fora. This less restricted use of random may have evolved from such expressions. I find now, for example, the following via Google: "I just love it when the odd random troll who has nothing worthwhile to say shows up on some ancient post on my site."  

What with the computer terms ''random access memory'' and ''random number generator'' it seems likely that this use of random may have been originated by computer geeks or ---players of games like dungeons and dragons where they speak of ''random creatures'', ''random spells'', ''random clearings'', etc.


----------



## basurero

Here is Australia (I've heard it a couple times when I have been in New Zealand aswell) I hear people use random in this way on a daily basis. I'm not sure how new it is but it was around when I was in school which was about 5 years ago... so yeah, i'm stumped. Anyway I'm trying to translate something so what word in Spanish do you think best fits? I forgot to give you the context earlier so here it is:

"Julia's place tonight then?"
"bro, not tonight eh, there'll be too many randoms..."


----------



## zeppo

Sounds like it may be short for "random stranger," so I guess what you need is to translate that literally or find a colloquialism in Spanish that might convey the same thing, if one is at all used (I can't really even think of one that we use here in the English speaking USA).


----------



## hoogiesgirl

Taking into account the informal context, I'd use "tipos", for "pavos" would be too informal...


----------



## xulin

pavo literalmente es un animal, un ave concretamente, creo que es turkey, y también se usa como argot para denominar a alguien, "un tipo" "un tío" "un pavo": "vino un tío/tipo/pavo y me dijo que le diera cambio de 1 euro"
también se usa pavo como argot cuando traducen películas americanas al español, en inglés creo que se dice bucks a los dólares, pues bien, aquí traducen "tengo 100 pavos" o "esa cazadora vale 500 pavos" refiriéndose a dólares...
;-)


----------



## Artrella

Hombre soso o incauto.   

  Bol., Chile, Pan. y Perú. polizón (ǁ persona que se embarca clandestinamente). 

  Ecuad. Persona que entra en un espectáculo público sin pagar.


----------



## Danny17

Where I live in the western US random is used but as an adjective, not a noun. Its pretty common to hear "That was random" to refer to something someone did that was really weird or out of nowhere. It's use as a noun must just be an australian thing.


----------



## Loli

_REGARDING THIS:_
_Yeh in English you use it to refer to just any random person eg "lets go somewhere else, there are too many randoms around here" or "yesterday some random bumped into me" etc._

You would say each in a different way in Spanish:
1 - Vayamos a otro lado... aca esta lleno de gente (there are other ways more colloquial but I will leave you this one).
2 - Ayer un tipo me.... ("tipo" is the appropriate Spanish for your English random here).


----------



## Faby`s

Haber si alguien puede explicar con mayor claridad la palabra *random *porque tengo un amigo que me dijo  *Im random *y bueno trato de explicarmelo en ingles y mas o menos entendi que es como cuando algo surge de la nada ...digamos si me pongo a gritar sin nigun motivo el diría *"Thats random*" pero sigo medio confundida ...haber si alguien puede aclarar esta duda


----------



## ORL

*



Haber si alguien puede explicar
		
Click to expand...

* 
*A ver* si alguien puede explicar ;-)


----------



## 1testigo

En mexico decimos Muchacho,muchacha,nene,nena,mocosa,mocoso,chamaca,chamaco,carnal,carnala,guey o gueya hahahahaha


----------

